# For my Combo/Oily skinned peeps!!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2008)

So...I have endlessly oily skin.  It's oily all day, it's oily at night, after I touch up I'm oily again, I can soak 3 blotting linens in one touch up, it's disgusting.  So, naturally, I'm always on the hunt for things that will help with my excess oiliness, because it affects the way my makeup wears and I work in makeup, so I need to look like I know what the hell I'm doing.

In case you didn't know, I work at Sephora...Toys R Us for the Beauty Junkie.  I've tried EVERYTHING!  And here's a little list of things I've found that work for a grease monkey like me...

1.  DermaDoctor "Tease Zone" oil control gel; AMAZING! I recently received this product as gratis from DermaDoctor and I love it.  It really gives your skin a matte finish without drying out the skin, and it doesn't have that silicone texture that can make oily skin feel even more greasy.  The best way to use this IMO is AFTER your moisturizer and skincare.  I know it makes more sense that such a product would be best used on bare skin so that it absorbs better, but when I try it that way, the texture of my moisturizer and sunscreen leaves a barrier on my skin, which defeats the purpose of an oil control/mattifying product.  It's awesome underneath makeup, and you could even pat it on top of makeup to touch up.  It's only $35 and one bottle will last you quite a while, as you only need 2 pumps or less for your entire face; if you're combination you should only put this on the oiliest areas of your face, not all over.

2.  Philosophy "Never Let Them See You Shine" oil & shine control scrub; I love to exfoliate.  I love masks, I love peels, I love scrubs.  I love sloughing dead skin off of my face and feeling how baby soft it is after.  Well, this scrub gives me the exfoliation I love combined with the oil control I need. It utilizes enantia chlorantha bark extract (very similar to willowbark extract, the natural form of salicylic acid) which helps to breakdown the oil in the pores so that it doesn't accumulate and secrete onto the surface of the skin.  This doesn't make your face feel dry, but it leaves it matte with a velvet touch.  The scrub has a very rich texture, but melts down once it hits the skin.  It also contains diatomaceous earth which is found in the brand's Microdelivery peel and wash, it is used as an exfoliant.  Diatomaceous earth is known to have incredible heeling properties, so even someone who has very sensitive skin or is prone to irritation (even rosacea sufferers) could use this product as an exfoliant and oil controling solution without fear of a breakout, redness, or increased sensitivity.  It also contains jojoba beads to lightly exfoliate and condition the skin, so it is gentle enough to be used everyday, if preferred.  You could use this as your cleanser/scrub or as just a scrub after cleansing.  It is best used during the day so that it controls oil and shine while you're out and about.  The line also has a treatment primer that contains a higher concentration of enantia chlorantha bark extract for more oil control and pore minimizing.

3. Make Up For Ever All Mat foundation primer; I'm sure I've already expressed how much I love this product and why I love it.  It gives you the same skin surface smoothers, line and pore fillers, and matte finish as other dimethicone based foundation primers, but it's completely oil free and non-slick.  It's really great for thicker textured liquid or cream to powder foundations, as well as compact or mineral powder formulas.  It keeps a truly matte finish on the skin all day and contains oil absorbing sponges that evaporate surface oil off the skin, keeping your makeup fresh all day.  For those of you who are riding the MUFE HD Foundation wave, you might prefer this primer to the HD Primer, or you can use them together.  The HD Primer doesn't have the same instant gratification of mattifying the skin and filling lines and pores as All Mat does, so for oily skin who wants to use HD Foundation but is worried about it's natural to satin finish, this in conjunction with Super Matte Loose Powder will give you a great finish.

4.  MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder; what more can I say? It leaves the skin totally matte without making it look dry or powdery.  When pressed into the skin with a puff (rather than brushed on) it sets your makeup without altering its texture or finish, and will also make it semi-waterproof.  I recommend #12, the translucent finish, because with oily skin, especially if you use liquid foundation, any excess oil on the skin in combination with a tinted powder could make areas on your face look darker as the day goes by and ask you touch up.  Using this colorless powder will refresh your makeup and blot away oil without adding color to your face.  The reason I prefer this to the new HD Powder is because it has more oil absorbant ingredients, but if you prefer the softer texture of HD powder, by all means, use it, because it's also fantastic.

5.  Boscia Blotting Linens; should be in everyone's purse for touch ups.  I prefer using blotting linens to touch up rather than apply more makeup or powder because it actually removes the surface oil off your skin rather than just cover it up or matte it down.  They do not have any oil, gel, or powder on them as many blotting papers do, because they don't need them.  The linens are made from the shaved, woven bark of a tree (whose name escapes me) but this particular tree is known for having very absorbant bark.  The tree is able to self-sustain in hotter months when there is drought because it absorbs excess water moisture from the rainy months and from the air and saves it for later.  So, when you press these linens onto the oily areas of your face, they suck up the excess oil and hold on to it so you can throw it away when you're done.  Also, pressing and patting rather than rolling and wiping them eliminates your makeup being slid around all over your face.

Those are my top 5 reviews right now, but I will be adding more to this thread later.  I have a few sunscreens I'm trying that I'll review after I finish them and if anybody here has any other product recommendations that they've tried and had success with, please please share them!!!


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

im always oily too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sad that i cant try the stuff you listed because yea i live in switzerland and we dont have these brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 things i really like

MAC's Matte
MAC's Volcanic Ash Exf.


Oh and i will buy the Lancome Pure Focus Anti Aging Cream this weekend
i hope its good


----------



## lavish_habits (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I'm an oil slick as well, and have never found anything to control it; all of the mattifying/oil control products I use just leave my face looking dry and flaky, and still dont provide oil control! I will definitely be looking into the products listed.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so annoyed at the fact that we don't get MUFE in the UK, i THINK i'm combo skin-type (my skin is too complex to put into a single category), and throughout the day i have to blot, blot and blot some more and still by the time i get home i'm oily again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i blame my over-active sweat glands...i sweat so easily...eww


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you soooo much for this post!  This morning I used the HD primer and my F&B and it looked great this AM, but right now I definitely look a little oily around the t zone.  I thought about getting the all mat but decided to get the HD primer instead because I wanted the one for darker complexions.  Plus all mat is soooooo expensive!  Wow!  But I think I will exchange the HD primer it for the all mat instead...


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

I am also a big fan of the Tease Zone and the MUFE loose powder.  Will have to check out the other items on your list!  Thanks!


----------



## glamgirl1969 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! I am running to the store right now to get the MUFE items!! I am sooooo sick of my face being oily, I put on my MU in the morning & before I get to work I have to touch up!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 19, 2008)

Bless you for posting this


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_Thank you soooo much for this post!  This morning I used the HD primer and my F&B and it looked great this AM, but right now I definitely look a little oily around the t zone.  I thought about getting the all mat but decided to get the HD primer instead because I wanted the one for darker complexions.  Plus all mat is soooooo expensive!  Wow!  But I think I will exchange the HD primer it for the all mat instead..._

 
You can combine the 2 primers if you want the oil control/filling of All Mat but still want the color correction from the HD Primer; because they're not both silicone textured, they won't roll off one another.  All Mat is expensive, but it's so worth it.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for the awesome reviews/product recommendations! I have freaky wild oily skin (always looks like I dipped my face in cooking oil...yuck) and am always on the lookout for awesome products to control it. I'll definately be trying some of these out


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You can combine the 2 primers if you want the oil control/filling of All Mat but still want the color correction from the HD Primer; because they're not both silicone textured, they won't roll off one another.  All Mat is expensive, but it's so worth it._

 
How would you suggest I apply them?  All mat then primer?


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

thank you so much for posting this!!! i also love scrubs and masks, but i have yet to find some that i really enjoy and that work!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 30, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'm using Hard Candy Welcome Matte right now, and it keeps away the oilies decently. The products you recommended, I will put on my buy list!


----------

